# Schwinn my a$$



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2021)

That's gotta be the funkiest "Schwinn" I've ever seen. And only $400 BIN!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/402751419528?campid=5335809022


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2021)

Some people are just entertaining!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow! What a hunk of $H!#!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2021)

Berrie berrie cool grave find! What will he fine next, a berried dog's bone?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 16, 2021)

What is the going rate for a misrepresented pile of rust?  How many bids till it hits the buy it now price? That is even to far gone for tacochris.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 16, 2021)

Soooooooooooo let me get this straight - I can dig up a rotted away frame - watch the pedals fall off - note the " handle " is cork  - put it in the 50's to 60's ( just because )  and explain the rust on the "Stainless Steel "  handlebars  - all the while saying the parts are still available ??   Then tag it as being worth $400 and a $60.00 ride - Hmmmmmmmmmmm this is a good one   Can't wait to see the next offering


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 16, 2021)

That looks like the type of ad one of those Meth heads in small town misery ( Missouri) would do. No spit, that sh$t's really bad out there. They even got thier own brand of hillbilly Ozark-ian gangsters, spray painting walls and sidewalks,  running white-boy  Hood ops. Was probably up for a week digging for gold and Hit the Cra- JaKe-PoT!


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Mar 16, 2021)

Cork. Always a give away. But then again, I'm no expert.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 16, 2021)

Condition is "used".   It may be time to create a  *"Bicycle For Sale ads gone horribly wrong" * thread to put them all together in one place?


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 16, 2021)

Maybe he should look at the frame and the picture at the same time. He seems a little confused.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 16, 2021)

E-bayer since March 2020.  First and only listing.  That was a loooooong walk in the woods.


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 16, 2021)

As Bugs Bunny would say "What a maroon"!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 16, 2021)

Those curves though


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 16, 2021)

@tacochris  it's right up his alley.... LoL


----------



## tacochris (Mar 16, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> @tacochris  it's right up his alley.... LoL



In my best super hero voice: I feel my powers would be better used for the forces of good and not evil.  haha


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2021)

Come on everyone, say it with me!!!

PATINA!!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 17, 2021)

Barto said:


> Come on everyone, say it with me!!!
> 
> PATINA!!!!!



Nooooo, that's straight back to the earth where it came from...


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 17, 2021)

If you're ever down in the dumps....need a good hearty laugh...
just do a "Schwinn" search on ebay.

non stop belly laughs!


----------



## KevinsBikes (Mar 17, 2021)

I bet this is what my wife thinks all my bikes look like


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 17, 2021)

I just saw that he compared that frame to this....that's makes it worse.. lol


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm not sure if this was a 20" or 16" juvenile pre-historic piece made right after the cave man chiseled out stone wheels with his Stanley hammer and wood chisel. 

Small fork, tricycle stem/bars and small ring for the dinosaur gut drive belt. Definitely pre-Mayan.


----------



## manuel rivera (Mar 18, 2021)

That bike should be at the Smithsonian  museum. Probably  belonged  to the French  explorers back in the late 1600s


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 18, 2021)

rusty gold


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2021)

I reckon it should be posted here.









						LET SEE THOSE ORIGINAL SCHWINN STARLET,S | All Things Schwinn
					






					thecabe.com


----------



## Mannydog (Mar 20, 2021)

“ I found it half berried”


----------



## sue12 (Mar 21, 2021)

Just proves that anything can be sold on eBay. Kinda the counter point that you really cannot say anything on YouTube without being demonetized. Stay in your consumerism lane too the extreme and look at this rust pile! You know you want it! It is the best rust pile ever made by rust incorporated. Hmm know the times


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 21, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Soooooooooooo let me get this straight - I can dig up a rotted away frame - watch the pedals fall off - note the " handle " is cork  - put it in the 50's to 60's ( just because )  and explain the rust on the "Stainless Steel "  handlebars  - all the while saying the parts are still available ??   Then tag it as being worth $400 and a $60.00 ride - Hmmmmmmmmmmm this is a good one   Can't wait to see the next offering



I'm right their with you Curtis. What a FREAKIN. joke, and the best part of it is this IDIOT can't even tell a Schwinn frame which this is not.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 21, 2021)

Mannydog said:


> “ I found it half berried”



Isn't that DINGLE berried? Thought so. INBREDS, Man some peoples kids i swear!!!!


----------



## kentercanyon (Mar 27, 2021)

"My dad is a television repairman.  He's got the ULTIMATE set of tools!  I can fix it!"  
- Sean Penn as Jeff Spicolli in FAST TIMES AT RIDGEMONT HIGH.


----------

